# Chris' Bulking Up Plan



## OrbitalChime (Apr 23, 2004)

Hello Everyone, I'm looking forward to keeping this new journal to keep track on my progress throughout spring/summer. I'm 5'11 at 160 Ilbs right now, and this will be my first attempt at bulking..here's an average day of meals for me, most protein comes from turkey products

Wake Up: Whey Shake, Is my logic right in thinking its best to down one of these right after waking to get much needed protein to my muscles after 8 hours sleep or does it not matter if i wait an extra 20 min while i preprare real food...
  Anyway, after that inital shake:

meal 1: 
4 oz of turkey products
2 eggs 
1 cup(dry)+milk of slow-cooked Oatmeal topped with flax-My staple carbs,yummy
 

Meal 2:
4 oz of turkey products
low-fat cottage cheese(11g protein, 4 sugar, 6carbs)
2 or 3 brown-rice cakes
lettuce, tomato, apple
slice of whole grain bread w/peanut butter

Meal 3:
4 oz of turkey products
1 cup oatmeal/flax
1/4 cup of smoked salmon

Work Out

Meal 5ost workout meal(still trying to perfect this one)
Whey Shake
Apple
rice cake

Meal 6:
30-40 oz of usually fish, chicken, or something
-alot of veggies/fruits
-rice

Meal 7:
Same as Three minus salmon, some nuts in place

Meal 8:  Before Bed meal:
4 oz turkey
rice cakes

Well thats about what i eat in a day, a few things might be missing and i switch up individual meals based on what i have to work with..Any suggestions or does it look okay, Ill try ths for a few weeks and see what happens


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Good Luck!!


----------



## OrbitalChime (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, for the past few months I've been working each body part once per week, and now I've decided to change it to twice a week just to experiment. Tonight's workout was definitely a breath of fresh air, and it was nice to work two body parts instead of spending an hour doing like five hours on just one.

Tonight's workout: 3 sets, 6-8 reps
Chest/Bis
Flat Press
Incline Press
Flat Flys
Standing curls
Incline curls-this is probably my favorit arm exercise right now, I love the stretch it gives you in the starting postion.
Hammer curls

Training Split
Mon Chest/Bis
Tue  Shoulders/back
Wed Tris/Legs
Thur -repeat all days
Fri 
Sat
Sun OFF

Might make changes I try it out this week, I did a really heavy shoulder day yesterday, and it didn't exactly help my chest effort tonight. 

-Chris


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

I think that you'll definitely enjoy training each bodypart 2x per week Chris, at least I personally enjoy it much more. Damn, that's a lot of turkey in one day man!


----------



## OrbitalChime (Apr 23, 2004)

lol MonStar, yeah I live off that stuff, at least i get it in different types..turkey bacon, sausage, patty..tastes slightly different, well at least it comes packaged in different shapes


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 23, 2004)

Haha, what are the nutritional facts for a serving, if you don't mind?


----------



## OrbitalChime (Apr 24, 2004)

MonStar, heres the one's I use:

Jennie-0 Turkey sausage links:
calories: 140 calories from fat: 100
serving size: 2 oz
total fat 11g
sat. fat 3 g
cholesterol 45 mg
sodium 360 mg
total carb 1 g
protein 9 g.

I usually have 2 servings of those a day for 18 g protein 

then i have

Jennie-0 turkey patties:
serving size: 4oz.
calories 160 calories from fat 70
total fat 8 g
sat. fat 2.5 g
cholesterol 80mg
total carb 0 g
protein 23 g

..usually have a few of these a day and finally...

jennie-0 extra lean bacon
seving size-1 slice(15g)
calories-20
total fat .5 g
sat. fat 0 g
cholesterol 10 mg
total carb 0g
protein 3 g

..I have 4 or 5 of these with breakfast sometimes instead of the links..

How does that nutrition info look? I'm trying to bulk up, so i eat it mainly for the protein, but im not too sure how the fat, sodium and cholesterol levels will efect me...


----------



## OrbitalChime (Apr 24, 2004)

Well today was another dungeon style  workout in my unfinshed basement  Today was Legs/Tris and in the past my leg routine consitited mainly of presses, extensions and curls, but since I don't have any of that stuff here at home I used dumbbells and started doing squats, which I've never done before, but now see they will become the backbone of my workout along with deadlifts.

legs
Dumbbell Squat
Dumbbell Deadlift
Dumbbell Calv raise
Lunges
---------
tris
Dumbbell Kickback
Dumbbell overhead Extension

Might not have access to a real gym all summer so might have to invest in the next weight range of dumbbells and also barbells to keep thigs progressing

First three days complete, cycle starts over tomorrow then OFF day


----------



## OrbitalChime (Apr 25, 2004)

Read through Anthony's Mass Gaining Program thread, I think I may have to order this, it sounds like the perfect plan for goals, and then I would have an already tried and tested diet/routine to follow


----------



## OrbitalChime (Apr 26, 2004)

Yesterday did abs/forarms, tonight did shoulders and a lil back

Should Press: two 30 lb dbs 10 reps
                       35 lbs 6 reps
                       35 lbs 8 reps

Front raise: 20 lbers 8 reps x3 sets



Leaning side raise:
                   20 Ilbers 8 reps x 3 sets
                   25 " 8 "
                   25 " 7 "

Shrugs:
                  50 Ilbers 12 reps x3 sets


Bent-over lateral raise
                12 lbers 10 reps x3 sets


bent-over dumbbell row
                40 lbers 10 reps x3 sets

meal post next


----------



## OrbitalChime (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm gonna start keeping track of meals, even if it is a pain to scribble down everything i eat at each meal

yesterday...

Meal 1:
whey shake 
4 oz turkey
1 cup oatmeal 
flax

Meal 2:
4 oz turkey
Low-fat cottage cheese
Apple
Brown Rice
Tomato
wheat bread slice

Meal 3:
Soy protein burger
1 cup oatmeal
smoked salmon

Meal 4: post-work out
Whey shake
Apple
Brown rice

Meal 5:
4 oz turkey
2 eggs
rice cakes
apple
whole wheat slice

Meal 6:
4 oz turkey
rice cake


----------



## OrbitalChime (May 19, 2004)

woa, took a while to find this buried one, oops...but a quick update. bulking plan could not be going better, it took a few weeks adjusting my diet, but i have reached 170 lbs and i really see/feel the difference. There's no better confidence boost then reaching a goal like that, im still not where i want to be yet..ill probably bulk through mid june and end up at around 180 lbs which is my goal for this bulk period. Ive still be lifting with what resources i have at home, so I think ill keep a more detailed journal when i have access to a real gym again, when i return for my sophmore year at college in the fall, then i can test out a bunch of new exercises
-Chris


----------



## OrbitalChime (May 19, 2004)

Ok, my diet was really good the past week im gonna try to list a typical day

Meal 1 2 eggs. 4 oz turkey. 1 cup oatmeal(dry)+1 cup milk. Flax oil

Meal 2 6 oz Chicken breast. Cottage Cheese. Brown rice. WW bread w/peanut butter. apple

Meal 3 1 cup oatmeal+1cup of milk. 4 oz turkey. Smoked Salmon

Meal 4 Post WO: Whey Shake. 6 oz chicken breast. 1 cup veggies. handful of peanuts. brown rice. apple.

Meal 5 Same as meal 2 or 3

Meal 6 Before bed: 2 scoops of whey shakes. WW bread with peanut butter. brown rice. apple

probably missing something, and past 2 days i dont think ive eaten enough, then again sometimes i think im eating so much its 
hard to even take another bite during a meal, oh well, goal for next week weigh in: 172-173 lbs. wish me luck.


----------

